# Turftoe's lawn journal 2018



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

We moved into our new construction home July last year and I just got the itch to start making my lawn look great this summer. The builder put down bermuda sod (not sure which variety) and left many many divots from not placing the sod close enough together. This summer my grass has been lacking green, so I put down some Milo and my HOC is 
1-1/8" with my manual reel mower.

The next steps will be to aerate next week and throw down more Milo. I'm hoping this breaks down the thicker thatch in several places and reduce compaction. I'm hoping to aerate again in the spring before attempting a leveling job to reduce the holes and scalping.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Looks like you've got a good start. That's a Greenworks reel mower right? They make pretty good stuff.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Welcome to TLF! Looks like you've got a good start. That's a Greenworks reel mower right? They make pretty good stuff.


Thanks! And yes it is. I wish it cut a bit lower, but until I can start my leveling project it'll get the job done.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

Had the lawn aerated yesterday and started picking up cores around 4:30pm. I raked and bagged these little pieces of ga red clay until 9:30pm. It was tough and I'm paying for it today, but I'm hoping this helps to improve the overall state of my lawn. Hit it with a little bit of water last night and plan on putting down some milo and pre-e this afternoon.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

After aerating and picking up the cores yesterday, today I put down milo and pre-e. Not really sure what I need to do next, probably just keep cutting it every other day and pray that it greens up.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

I threw down 3 more bags of Milo the other day (~.8 lb/K) and then removed the tree this past weekend. I leveled the patch as best as I could and then today put out 1/2 bag of Scott's Lawn Soil. I pulled a lot of runners from the other edges of the lawn and planted them across the patch. I have never done this before so any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I used a screwdriver to put a hole and then put a sprig in each. I'm hoping this takes off and fills in before the season is over. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

Yesterday I mowed & trimmed. Also put down my first FEature app @ 2oz/K. Eager to see how it does.


----------

